

Someone has launched the same niche website idea as me. Do I abandon the idea? - nachoman

Hi all,
I'm a long time reader, but first time poster.<p>I have spent the last few months developing a website which fills a specific niche market. It isn't unique by any stretch of the imagination, and there are similar sites all through the US and Canada. It is an interesting concept as it focuses on your  local community, so I invested a lot of time developing the idea and am at a point where my site is almost finished and ready to "launch".<p>Last night I discovered that someone has had an almost identical idea and has already launched; my competitor has already had television and radio coverage. Our services and revenue model are almost identical.<p>I guess I am at a loss as to where to go next, and would like the suggestions from the HN community. Do I<p>* Ignore the other site and launch... Full steam ahead!<p>* Wait a month or so and see how the small niche market responds to the competitor to see if it's worth while me launching (essentially having him be my guinea pig)<p>* Abandon the idea. The sites are similar and the market is small.<p>Any comments, suggestions, or ideas welcome.
======
digisth
I would ask yourself a few (perhaps obvious) questions:

1) Can you differentiate yourself easily? Better looking site, smoother UI,
and better performance are potentially low-hanging fruit. Better customer
service (if it applies) can also help set you apart.

2) Were you planning to add features, or just go with what you've got? Your
Same Niche Idea can become niche plus X, Y, and Z, making it no longer Same
Niche Idea. Harder than #1, but worth considering. Evaluate, and perhaps go
through another iteration of features (or two.)

3) Final one: can you simply outmarket them? Perhaps they're just as good, but
you have a larger marketing budget, have better SEO, a stronger professional
network, whatever. They've had some coverage, but that's not the end,
obviously.

HTH.

------
monitorb
LAUNCH IT! Because if you don't, you just don't know what might have happened.
The same thing happened to me one week before I lauched my site. Had two days
to get over it. I wish I can get those two days back! You spent all your time
working on it and now let the world see it. There are always some people who
will try out your product if you think you've built a good one!

------
nachoman
Thanks for the feedback. I know that my product is better than my competitors;
both from an aesthetic and functional point of view. This is the first "real"
website I've started that I've run like a proper business.

My primary concern is that the idea up until now has cost me only a few
hundred dollars for registrations as my business partner and I have done the
coding and UI ourselves. Obviously the next step is the big jump into
marketing which isn't going to be cheap.

I'm happy to spend the money on marketing (paper based primarily), however
having someone else enter the market in the same space has made me a little
nervous about how this could impact me.

We're actually based in Australia, so our market is much smaller than the US
market.

------
revorad
For some reason, we tech geeks, give way too much importance to the uniqueness
of the idea. If your idea is any good, there will certainly be competitors.

Imagine this - You launch first. This competitor of yours launches the next
day. If they still kick your ass by having a better product or marketing, then
it doesn't matter if you launched first.

If the thought of a competitor entering the market makes you want to run, then
you need to toughen up.

It's better to focus on your users anyway. The only way to think about
competitors is to learn how to serve your users better. Competitors exist to
do free market research for you.

Sorry to invoke a cliche, but at the stage you are, execution is all that
matters.

------
tayip9
What do you have to lose?

If you are close to finishing, you might as well launch.

Competition means other people see an opportunity in your market too.

Who knows what the results will be? Maybe customers will resonate with your
product. Maybe your product can be differentiated by better performance,
better usability, or better service. Maybe customer feedback will lead to a
pivot. Or maybe your site will lead to other opportunities.

The point is you are almost there. Make the jump and don't look back. If you
haven't launched products in the past, the experience alone will be worth it.

------
lumberjack
I'd say, launch it and keep close watch of your competitor. There almost
certainly will be future opportunities where you can make a name for yourself,
either by learning from your competitor's mistake or by generalizing and
grabbing a bigger market share or perhaps by having better filtering and
therefore more refined content or the like. And if you are planning to take
away some of his market share make sure that switching will be a sweat less
action.

------
baptisteHM
You should not abandon the idea. Keep working on it and do it better. Your
goal should be 1% of US market and you'll be fine.

------
jameswyse
Competition is good, it'll make you work harder to succeed and you'll have a
better product as a result of it.

------
allanscu
Ignore the other site and launch... Full steam ahead! You never know what may
happen, and two companies are never exactly the same. Maybe you'll appeal to a
different set of customers. I think it's too early to give up especially since
you haven't launched.

------
thedaydreamer
I guess an "Idea" is much more than a website. If you are fully convinced with
your idea, and have a in dpeth understanding what needed to be built, I don't
think it can ever be replicated in exactly same form as you wished it to be.
Just a thought. :)

------
sparknlaunch12
Was google or Facebook first?

If you're passionate about the concept then push ahead. The fact you have one
competitor (or more) just validates you have a market.

------
DaveChild
Surely the worst case is that you launch a product and learn some valuable
lessons about competing with similar offerings?

------
yashchandra
Ignore the other site and launch... Full steam ahead! Watch your competitor
closely. Learn from what they are doing well, what they are doing bad.

